# A (Small) Christmas Present For Atlas 618 Owners



## Nogoingback (Jan 3, 2018)

When I got my Atlas 618, the felts in the headstock oil cups were completely gone, so I searched for someone to buy the material from.  No one 
seems to stock this stuff so I wound up calling Gits Mfg. directly to ask if they knew of a distributor that did.  The very nice employee I spoke with 
asked how much I needed, and when I told her, she offered to run down to the warehouse and simply cut me as small piece and mail it to me for 
free, which she did.  So my machine got new felts.  I'm planning on selling my Atlas, so I thought I would offer the remaining material to some of 
you folks on the forum.  The first 6 people that PM me with their mailing addresses will get a small piece of material in the mail.  This will be a bit
over 1", which is enough for 2 cups.  All that I ask is that you only PM me if you really need it.  This stuff is so hard to get that I'd like it to go to 
people who's felts are missing or really deteriorated.  If yours are in good shape, please let someone else have a chance.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Well that was nice of her- holiday spirit perhaps? A Festivus miracle? 
M


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 3, 2018)

Actually, that was about 5 years ago.  But yes, very nice of her to do it.


----------



## Rooster (Jan 3, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> View attachment 252824
> 
> 
> When I got my Atlas 618, the felts in the headstock oil cups were completely gone, so I searched for someone to buy the material from.  No one
> ...


Greetings, i for one could use some felt, not sure how too PM you.
Thanks, Rooster


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 3, 2018)

Click on my name next to one of my posts.  It should open a small window that gives you an option to start a conversation.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 8, 2018)

I've mailed felts to 3 people so far which means there are 3 left.  Anybody else?


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 9, 2018)

Still 3 felts remaining.  I've had a couple of people with 12" lathes ask about them but those lathes use a different diameter.  These felts are 
just over 1/4" in diameter so if you have the bigger lathe they won't fit.


----------



## clif (Jan 13, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jan 16, 2018)

McMaster Carr sells felt in numerous grades, shapes, and sizes. Order by the foot (length) or Sq. Ft.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2018)

But be careful what you buy.  Just because it's the right diameter doesn't mean that it'll work in an oil cup.  I was only paying attention to getting the right diameter and what arrived was almost hard and stiff enough to turn between centers.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 17, 2018)

One piece of felt left.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 18, 2018)

Last piece has been mailed.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 24, 2018)

This felt can be bought from McMaster Carr....


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 24, 2018)

McMaster has two densities of felt rope.  Which should I get?   And is the purpose of the felt to filter out contamination ,or is it to allow a slow flow of oil to the bearing?


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 24, 2018)

JPMacG said:


> McMaster has two densities of felt rope.  Which should I get?   And is the purpose of the felt to filter out contamination ,or is it to allow a slow flow of oil to the bearing?




It's probably both.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 24, 2018)

slow flow of oil to the bearing....


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 25, 2018)

Don't waste your money on the felt rope.  I made the mistake of buying a minimum order of it several years ago before I knew that I could still get this and a lot of other parts from Clausing.  I cut off a piece, stuck it in the oiler, and oiled it.  Two or three days later I noticed that the outer end still looked the same and pulled it back out.  The bottom was still dry as a bone.

Just buy them from Clausing.  By the time that you buy what will turn out to be a seven lifetime supply, buy a huge arch punch and find out that it doesn't work very well, and finally get two made, you'll have more invested than what Clausing charges plus shipping.  If you can think of some more things to buy, that'll help.  UPS's charge for the first pound is what's expensive.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jul 25, 2018)

Make sure that you guys soak your felt in oil for a few hours before you put it in your machine.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 25, 2018)

The density of the felt used in the spindle bearing oilers is lower than that used in the way wipers.  Oil wicks through the oilers in a few minutes .  Although it doesn't hurt anything to oil top and bottom before installing.  Just messy.


----------

